# Taylor Creek Hunting Club / Heard County Sportman's Club



## maloneaj (Feb 26, 2012)

Taylor Creek Hunting Club    345 acres tract  $500 per membership
Have 1 opening will take 2 buddy team    contact Aj 770-328-0884

Heard County Sportsman's Club   811 acres tract    (FULL)
Contact Randy Hunly 770-876-3434


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 1, 2012)

....


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 5, 2012)

....


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Mar 7, 2012)

how much for turkey only?


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Mar 7, 2012)

would possibly join for deer later too.


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry ...Turkey Only is Full .


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Mar 8, 2012)

if i joined for next deer season now could i turkey hunt this year?


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 8, 2012)

Already got this Turkey season filled ...sorry .


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 19, 2012)

Only a couple openings avaliable .


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Home in the Woods (Apr 27, 2012)

I am very interested in being considered for one of your openings for membership for this upcoming 2012-2013 season.  Please reply and let me know what I can do to further pursue this opportunity.


----------



## maloneaj (Apr 28, 2012)

www.taylorcreekhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (May 7, 2012)

We have openings still.... contact me .Aj  770-328-0884    www.maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## calisquad310 (May 7, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## maloneaj (May 19, 2012)

New Member this week ...only ah few openings left .... 770-328-0884 Aj  .. www.taylorcreekhuntingclub.com maloneaj959@gmail.com


----------



## maloneaj (May 22, 2012)

Planted summer food plots today , recharge mineral sites ....I'm ready to deer hunt already ....opening day be here before ya know it ........


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 5, 2012)

still need a few members ....


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 8, 2012)

3 months til hunting season......still a few openings left .


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 19, 2012)

Bbb


----------



## maloneaj (Jun 21, 2012)

Hunting Season coming soon....But first I want so football.......
Still got a few spots open ....
Contact me ..Aj 770-328-0884
maloneaj959@gmail.com
www.taylorcreekhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 2, 2012)

only 2 months till bow season people.......


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 12, 2012)

Count down to September 8th , You still lookin .....only ah few spots open for this year ....
Contact me ....Aj  770-328-0884
maloneaj959@gmail.com
www.taylorcreekhuntingclub.com


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 13, 2012)

will be on property saturday 7/14/2012 ...jus contact me for viewing...Aj 770-328-0884


----------



## maloneaj (Jul 24, 2012)

Can meet at the property most anytime ...jus contact me .                  Aj          770-328-0884    call or txt.


----------



## heardcountyriverrat (Jul 29, 2012)

is this the "bug boy"? And did we used to hunt with the rat people at caneyhead? hahahahahahhaha!


----------



## maloneaj (Aug 7, 2012)

lOOKING INTO PICKING UP EXTRA ACRES...770-328-0884


----------



## maloneaj (Aug 8, 2012)

Need about 8  maybe 10 members for the extra acres we adding on ...contact me ...or  txt at  770-328-0884    Aj
one track is 811 acres other is 600 - 650 acres waiting on map info ....ect.....


----------



## maloneaj (Aug 15, 2012)

770-328-0884. # to call for more info


----------



## maloneaj (Aug 16, 2012)

We hav openings for 811 acre tract .....770-328-0884 call or txt Aj


----------



## maloneaj (Aug 28, 2012)

bbb


----------



## Hunly (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys this 800 acre tract we just picked up is a diamond in the rough. Its gonna be a great hunting tract when we get all the plots in and some club stands put up. Here is your chance to get in on a ground floor opportunity for a long lasting club with a great foundation of members. We will have spot for campers on the new lease.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 8, 2012)

are both tracts operated as one club, or are they run independant of one another? does a membership include access to both tracts is what i'm getting at.


----------



## Hunly (Oct 11, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> are both tracts operated as one club, or are they run independant of one another? does a membership include access to both tracts is what i'm getting at.



Each tract is operated on its own and not together


----------



## Hunly (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok guys its time for a new year to begin on our clubs. This year we will operate both of these clubs as one club. We will have a combined acreage of 1200 acres this year. Dues for the year are $ 1000.00 contact me or Aj for the rules.


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Feb 4, 2013)

any turkey memberships open?


----------



## bamafan77 (Feb 9, 2013)

*club openings*

PM sent


----------



## Hunly (Feb 10, 2013)

We have three openings left for the next season at this time. NO turkey memberships.


----------



## bamafan77 (Feb 11, 2013)

*memberships*

We have 3 people looking to get into a club. Can you send me a copy of your rules and where are you located. If you can please give me a call 404-380-870. Thanks, Larry


----------

